# Lets see some Rattle can beauties



## fumanchuchu (Jun 9, 2006)

I know everybody can't afford sandblasting and fancy pro paint jobs, so lets see some rattle can.

What kind of paint, primer and prep did you use?

Here' s my offering of flat black hammerite with auto primer and truck bed liner rear triangle.

I couldn't get the frame apart so I left the guts the original trans red. Spent some time sanding and masking, some spots were bare aluminum, other's I just roughed up the orig paint.

















Flat black hammerite is durable, but never comes clean, ever.


----------



## NoTreadOnMe (Feb 4, 2006)

How hard is it to remove three bolts and remove the swingarm?

That looks like complete crap. 

Sorry, but honest. That is ****!

Take the time and do it right.


----------



## tron (Mar 5, 2004)

Seriously...does that look good to you?


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Ouch. Cut him some slack guys, if he likes it, he likes it.


----------



## NoTreadOnMe (Feb 4, 2006)

Judd97 said:


> Ouch. Cut him some slack guys, if he likes it, he likes it.


Seriously, the truck bed liner, great idea. And it looks good, but as for the rest of it, no, sorry, it doesnt. Just my opinion of course. I "could" sugarcoat it, but Im not going to.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

I once had the idea of "rhyno-lining" a bike, but it was one of those ideas that my mind thankfully shot down before it came to fruition. She may be ugly, but you could toss it out the back of a low-flying airplane onto a rock garden and not see a scratch. A few bends, dents, maybe some snapped tubes, but not a single scratch. Might be heavy too.

I'll take mine anodized.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

NoTreadOnMe said:


> Seriously, the truck bed liner, great idea. And it looks good, but as for the rest of it, no, sorry, it doesnt. Just my opinion of course. I "could" sugarcoat it, but Im not going to.


Yea yea, I agree haha. I just felt bad


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*Mr. Fu wants pictures*

Pictures of the rattle can work is what he wants . Not commentary from those who don't do it.

Here is mine.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

Here is mine. Stripped to bare metal. Adhesion promoter. Primer. Four cans of blue. GBB


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

I think it looks badass IMO :thumbsup: . Who the **** cares if it has a pretty paintjob, its going to get dirty anyways.. damn pansys 
btw your bike reminds me of a primered bad ass looking muscle car.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

My first singlespeed conversion and rattle can job.










Stripped to bare metal
4 coats of gray primer
4 coats of flourecent green paint
8 coats of clear paint


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

It does look ok but like you said all it wouldve took was a few bolts taken off then the frame apart and it wouldve looked alot better. Trans Red is one colour I actually liked that they offered and wouldve kept it unless it was looking bad to warrent the spray can paint job.


----------



## indyfab25 (Feb 10, 2004)

That bullit looks like $hit. No way around it.


----------



## Mynamesrob (Jul 25, 2004)

Fumanchuchu, if I were looking for a bike to steal out of a lot of them, it would be yours first. Who wouldn't want a bike that looked like that? Not saying I steal bikes or anything, I just think it looks very original and macho manly. I'm kind of tired of the 'cookie-cutter' paint schemes.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

indyfab25 said:


> That bullit looks like $hit. No way around it.


Oh, is THAT what's under all that cheap paint?

No accounting for taste, I suppose.


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

wow these bikes look horrible. i can't believe you guys butchered them like that and then posted pics for the world to see. was the original paint job THAT bad?


----------



## fr-rider (May 19, 2004)

Was puke green before...alot better :thumbsup:

stripped old paint
lightly sanded
3 coats primer
3 coats paint
2 coats clear
decals


----------



## mr.shorty (Jul 7, 2005)

I like the bullit with the primer. granted, it would be nicer if the red were not still showing. looks tough IMHO. the joy of the rattle can is that now everyone has a custom bike :thumbsup:


----------



## LeiniesRed (May 24, 2006)

*Wife's Rockhopper Repaint*

My beautiful wife thought her Rockhopper looked a little too manly with the black and orange colors, so we repainted it in the garage with rattle cans. Here is the result. She loves it.


----------



## J-Mac (Mar 8, 2006)

*I like it Fumanchuchu.*

Looks like a stealth fighter. The red could be considered the "heart" of that stealthy beast. At least it has it's own character and is not a cookie cutter factory job. I would not have chosen to do that to my bike, but I give you props for the attempt.


----------



## DudeDah (Jan 28, 2004)

Got me thinking about painting my "commutant". Don't worry some folks just don't get it. Some folks don't understand how this is actually a good idea regionally. Some folks, who would rather look at their bike than ride it, don't understand because it isn't pretty. Technically could it be better, probably, but practically...perfect.

Believe me, I'm totally into aesthetics and wouldn't do this to my Moots or my Seven roadbike, but on others I own, or if my region necessitated such a move, definitely.


----------



## TheDude (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

There was a thread a while ago (a long while ago) I think on the DH forrum or something where the posters intentionally made their brand spanking new bikes look real sh*tty, who lived in high bike theft areas. They even went so far as messing up the looks of their components too, to hide it's real value, or even destroy it's value to bike theives.

BM


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

*fork paint*



LeiniesRed said:


> My beautiful wife thought her Rockhopper looked a little too manly with the black and orange colors, so we repainted it in the garage with rattle cans. Here is the result. She loves it.


i see you painted the fork too. the bike looks great. i have a question about the fork: did you strip it first? what paint did you use? a month ago i bought a 2005 marzocchi all mountain 1, the cream-yellowish-caca-puke colored one and i want to paint it red. a lbs guy who paints on the side will take the fork apart, strip it, use fancy primers, paint and clearcoats for $90. any suggestions on how i can do it myself? what primer/paint/clear coat to buy, etc.

tia, K


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

lol... still one of my fav's


----------



## thadthetroll (Jan 22, 2004)

*here ya go*

I can`t understand paying more for a paint job than the tube set costs to build a frame. The paint is gonna get scratched,dirty.etc...
Rust-o-leum Hammered...$3.98.... Powder coat $150.00-$200.00...tubing to build a frame including bb,drop-outs,etc..about $125.00 using TrueTemper Versus or Versus HT...


----------



## fumanchuchu (Jun 9, 2006)

NoTreadOnMe said:


> How hard is it to remove three bolts and remove the swingarm?
> 
> That looks like complete crap.
> 
> ...


Frozen rod + fear of beating on an unfamiliar part - knowhow + short summers in WA= Waiting till winter to separate the triangles. (I've since read that beating is sometimes the only way to get it off).

When the sun is out and your bike is in pieces, doing it "right" can wait (at least for cosmetic issues).

I can see how it would have a face only a mother could love and If I didn't want opinions I wouldn't have posted it.:thumbsup: 
(reactions are much more positive from someone standing in front of you.)

OH and the frame was in pretty rough shape when I got it--there wasn't so much as 3 square inches of non scuffed or chipped paint on it. (I know that makes it even more rediculous that I didn't get it apart and maintenance the bearings--but it felt smooth and play free so I went with it.) So as bad as some people think this looks, it's better than the beat to sh!t look.

I dig the "crusty frankenstein/what the hell is that" look and think it goes with my peiced together mutant component package. And for better or worse, NOBODY's bike looks like this.

Seeing some of the other paint jobs on here stokes me out and shows me that I can do a much better job later when the three month rainstorm sets in around november 1.


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*I'm also interested in that fork painting*



kaboose said:


> i see you painted the fork too. the bike looks great. i have a question about the fork: did you strip it first? what paint did you use? a month ago i bought a 2005 marzocchi all mountain 1, the cream-yellowish-caca-puke colored one and i want to paint it red. a lbs guy who paints on the side will take the fork apart, strip it, use fancy primers, paint and clearcoats for $90. any suggestions on how i can do it myself? what primer/paint/clear coat to buy, etc.
> 
> tia, K


The rockhopper looks really good.


----------



## crawli (Apr 11, 2005)

*Another solution*

If you want a custom paint job without the rattlecan's you can go to a local autobody/chopshop and ask them if they'll paint with leftovers from a job they were working on and they'll usually do it really cheaply, since not much paint is required. A friend did that, and it cost him about $25/USD.


----------



## akitadogg (May 23, 2005)

fumanchuchu said:


> I know everybody can't afford sandblasting and fancy pro paint jobs, so lets see some rattle can.
> 
> What kind of paint, primer and prep did you use?
> 
> ...


Hey Dude,

I think your bike looks just fine. In fact, I prefer stuff without logos and without foo foo pretty stuff.
It's what's under the hood that counts. 
I do the same stuff with my truck. I dig primer and nothing but..

For those of you more concerned with looks...are you guys a bunch of emo metrosexuals?


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

crawli said:


> If you want a custom paint job without the rattlecan's you can go to a local autobody/chopshop and ask them if they'll paint with leftovers from a job they were working on and they'll usually do it really cheaply, since not much paint is required. A friend did that, and it cost him about $25/USD.


I was about to do that with my old bike, but then I decided to just get a new bike. My current bike has really bad quality paint so I still may do it.


----------



## SWI99 (May 31, 2006)

*Ratrod!!!!!*

I dig it Fumanchuchu. Besides it doesnt matter what it looks like, all that matters is that it gets ridden.


----------



## BigBri (Feb 27, 2005)

I like NOSLOGANs. Looks like a bike that gets ridden!


----------



## SwissBuster (Jan 19, 2004)

*Here's mine...*

Before:










After:


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

Cool. Like the after much better.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

SwissBuster said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New paint job makes that bike look about three years younger. nice job...I like it.


----------



## Zags (May 24, 2006)

SwissBuster said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet job!

IMO the after looks 10x better than the before, and the before didn't look that bad to begin with :thumbsup:


----------



## fumanchuchu (Jun 9, 2006)

Dude that's ill.

How'd you do the flames
Maskingtape and exacto?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

SwissBuster said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa? You painted your Marzocchi fork into a Psylo? Now that's some amazing stuff.

Looks good man. Just to let you know, if you bought it new, that voided your warranty. If you bought it used, lifteime warranty doesn't apply to you anyways.


----------



## loco-gringo (Sep 29, 2005)

I personally think the Bullit looks better than a bicep tat of a bike chain. 

*specifically directed at notreadonme

It's not the greatest paint job, but it's not bad. I understand how the bolts might not come out. I had to use a 3 ft pipe on a bar that was bolted to a seat post to remove an aluminum post from a Trek 5200 last week. Take that thing apart and do it right this winter, if you can. For now, I think it looks fine.


----------



## LeiniesRed (May 24, 2006)

Thanks. The wife logged 17 miles on the pink bike with me yesterday. It is a driver bike, not a look pretty bike. The wife applied a lot of the paint. I applied a lot of the elbow grease sanding.

The prep on the fork was the same as on the bike. peeled the stickers. Sanded down to metal/primer depending on the scratches. Primed 2 coats, wet sand primer with 800. paint. wet sand with 800. paint. The primer was automotive high fill. the pink was...Hmmm, not sure, but it was a small can of some decorator acrylic. couple coats of autmotive clear coat on the top for the shiny look. I've been surprised at how well the paint has stuck to the fork. 


It is an inexpensive manitou fork. I've offered up better forks, but no sale since they are not pink. (shocking I know) Sticker sets for the fork are also not desired by the bike's owner. However, there is a happy bunny sticker going on as a headtube badge. After that, I'll try to have some pink vinyl SPECIALIZED stickers made up. The only other authorized color is simply a black outline. (tough to apply/cut!)


----------



## loco-gringo (Sep 29, 2005)

I just noticed the bar ends. Why are we bashing the paint job and not the bar ends on the Bullit???


----------



## SwissBuster (Jan 19, 2004)

*Thanks!*



fumanchuchu said:


> How'd you do the flames
> Maskingtape and exacto?





XSL_WiLL said:


> Whoa? You painted your Marzocchi fork into a Psylo?
> Just to let you know, if you bought it new, that voided your warranty. If you bought it used, lifteime warranty doesn't apply to you anyways.


Actually, the new fork was the spark for the new paint job project. My original thread is here.

I'd be worried about the warranty if the first upgrade - the SID lockout rear shock - hadn't meant sawing a chunk out of the seat tube 'triangle'!


----------



## WickedChicken (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, it was done with an airbrush and not a rattle can but here's my best attempt at painting a helmet to date:








The emblem has been outlined in back and the res of the white has been edged in Silver but I never did get a pic of that.


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

*Single speed Catamount, just finished*

Put the parts from the Cat to a Sette Riddik and used spare stuff to make my single speed Catamount. Huge dropouts makes slotting them the way to go to adjust chain.


----------



## anthrax (Oct 27, 2004)

Some of thoes bikes have been extreamly well doen. There has been a lot of time and effort put into making them look nice, but man that first one just looks like a stolen bike...

What can I say IMHO a flat black bike with out decals says stolen all over it.

Nice job to those that put in the time thought and effort to make their re-paints look like top quality bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Partial rattle-can special: the "Flamin Fixi"


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Here's mine*

Before pic was of rame only.
stripped with Circa 1850 gel stripper.
sanded smoothly with steelwool not sand paper.
one coat of auto primer.
one coat of flat black from zleers-2.98
one coat of high heat flat black from zellers-3.98
another of flat
another of high heat.
surprisingly enough this paint siomply would not chip like automotive paint did.
decals were from some bike store i found,
and got the original rocky flow gloss black decals to put over top the flat to make it look stealthy kinda.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

fumanchuchu said:


> I know everybody can't afford sandblasting and fancy pro paint jobs, so lets see some rattle can.
> 
> What kind of paint, primer and prep did you use?
> 
> ...


Jesus, that was quite the shock to look at. Sorry man, but the only way it could be worse is if you used a roller.

At least the bike will ride well!

:thumbsup:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

wickerman1 said:


> Before pic was of rame only.
> stripped with Circa 1850 gel stripper.
> sanded smoothly with steelwool not sand paper.
> one coat of auto primer.
> ...


Nice work Dennis, makes me want to go and do that to one of my bikes. Maybe a fork as well....


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

*Some nice paint jobs here...*

Fu--

The paint job looks great, don't worry what everybody else says. Being different, even if its not "status quo" is what makes the world a great place. Just ride it until its covered in dirt and mud and it will look even better.

Here's my rigid mountain-touring bike. Flat brown primer with gloss black "fades". I now have a brown-honey Brooks sprung-Flyer saddle and all is nice for cruising. 

b


----------



## 古強者死神 (May 12, 2006)

Wow Wickerman your paint job came out great! It looks more grey than black how exactly did that happen with both paints being black?

I guess they just faded together? (for me puting a coat of paint on always covers up the prievious coat of paint so I only see one but probably due to the type of paint I use)


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

If I were to repaint my bike I wouldn't use spray paint since I have access to prof. painting equipment in my fathers garage. I would def. sand the bike down to beautiful... Throw 4 coats or so of primer.. Lay 5 coats or so of the color I wanted.. 5 or more clear coats.. It would be a thing of beauty. ... Of course I won't say any of that until I ever do it...


----------



## fumanchuchu (Jun 9, 2006)

*bash away*



loco-****** said:


> I just noticed the bar ends. Why are we bashing the paint job and not the bar ends on the Bullit???


Bash those bar ends all you want, I think they do look stupid and they don't even work!

I still find myself barely hanging onto the ends of them.

I'll probably get some real ones soon, which might still look stupid but would actually help me climb.


----------



## hankthespacecowboy (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey, I dig the rattle-can rat-rod look. Maybe it's just me, but it seems rat-rods see more action than pristine paint does.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

古強者死神 said:


> Wow Wickerman your paint job came out great! It looks more grey than black how exactly did that happen with both paints being black?
> 
> I guess they just faded together? (for me puting a coat of paint on always covers up the prievious coat of paint so I only see one but probably due to the type of paint I use)


Its just the sun reflection... it was very black in the shade . thanks for the comments folks. I'm about to do another one in the next month or so...KHS Alite frame I justt aquired for free and needs to be rattle canned lol.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

nice pick mine is coming soon


----------



## uberclyde (Feb 25, 2004)

OK, some questions from a soon to be paintin' fool. I have an alien vomit green mid-1990s S-works hardtail. Here in the Philippines it is pretty cheap to get things painted, but the quality....Anyway, I sent it to a shop for a matte black powder coat finish. It came back looking like stucco, and if you sneeze that black stucco chips off. So now I have a fuzzy black bike that bleeds green puke. Hallelujah. Question 1 - paint stripping? I got a can of goo from the hardware store with the helpful label: paint stripper. Smells like model airplane glue, burns the skin instantly on contact, and turns the frame paint into a bubbling toxic glob. Based on my test patch, I will nee vats of this crud to get both layers of paint off. Is there a better way? I have a Dremel and every possible attachment but that is only useful for small surfaces. Second question: maybe it would be a sweet frame without any paint - but how to polish all those hard to reach places? Will it look just awful if it is 95% polished?
Third question: if I go with the stripped and polished finish, should I clear coat? Finally: do I need to bake this thing to get the clear coat to set properly. I don't have a paint box but for something this size I could knock one together pretty easily.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

uberclyde said:


> OK, some questions from a soon to be paintin' fool. I have an alien vomit green mid-1990s S-works hardtail. Here in the Philippines it is pretty cheap to get things painted, but the quality....Anyway, I sent it to a shop for a matte black powder coat finish. It came back looking like stucco, and if you sneeze that black stucco chips off. So now I have a fuzzy black bike that bleeds green puke. Hallelujah. Question 1 - paint stripping? I got a can of goo from the hardware store with the helpful label: paint stripper. Smells like model airplane glue, burns the skin instantly on contact, and turns the frame paint into a bubbling toxic glob. Based on my test patch, I will nee vats of this crud to get both layers of paint off. Is there a better way? I have a Dremel and every possible attachment but that is only useful for small surfaces. Second question: maybe it would be a sweet frame without any paint - but how to polish all those hard to reach places? Will it look just awful if it is 95% polished?
> Third question: if I go with the stripped and polished finish, should I clear coat? Finally: do I need to bake this thing to get the clear coat to set properly. I don't have a paint box but for something this size I could knock one together pretty easily.
> 
> Thanks for your advice.


being the paint stripper is goo, which is the best stuff to use, spread it around with a paint brush... no need for a dremel... it'll take a couple of good goes at it to get it off but you will. and when you sand the frame down after its stripped, use steel wood, the fine stuff not sand paper. a far as clear coating goes u can do it if y uawnt but if the alu starts to oxidize under the clear coat then your back to the beginning... this way if it isnt just keep buffing it.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

First, i think it is ugly, especially with some of the red still exposed. I definitely prefer the beaten look. Secondly, bar-ends? Thirdly, Tektro?

I don't like it, but i hope you have lots of fun riding it.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Have to agree..*



NoTreadOnMe said:


> How hard is it to remove three bolts and remove the swingarm?
> 
> That looks like complete crap.
> 
> ...


It does look funky with that unpainted part in there.

I like the idea of spray-on bed liner. Maybe I'll do that as a chainstay protector on my wife's bike. I just picked up a Stumpjumper Hardtail off Craigslist.org for $65. It was fully uglified for urban commuter use. I have the frame partially sanded down. She wants it a light vapor blue. A couple of factory frame stickers and layers of clearcoat, and I think it will look pretty pro.

The real trick to rattle can jobs is to do lots of layers, and let the paint fully cure before you assemble the bike. That means, let it dry for a week at least, more if the temps are below 65f.


----------



## Derick (Apr 27, 2006)

sick paint and pimp chia seat...lol:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uberclyde (Feb 25, 2004)

*Thanks for the advice*

I'm starting this project tonight.


----------



## fumanchuchu (Jun 9, 2006)

rkj__ said:


> Thirdly, Tektro?


Tektro is a quality brand in...uhh...Kamtjatka?

Seriously, I know the suck, but for 100 bucks I got a good 9 mos of riding outta them and they made less rub noises than my buddies bb7s.

Upgrades comes as the cash comes, which puts me about 5 days from avids.


----------



## fumanchuchu (Jun 9, 2006)

that makes my chode tingle just lookin at it


----------



## macdaid2 (Sep 2, 2006)

Fuman,

I like it as well. I'll be _cool_ to see it when it's done. Be sure to update!
I like that matte rc look for a lot of reasons;
• Deters thieves
• Looks unique
• Really easy to touch-up all the dings and abuse - If u bother...
• Looks like what it does, gnarley....

Slick paint is really nice, don't get me wrong. The grey & pink above is a beauty, and a work of art & industrial design...

I just like things that look like what they do.

Dave


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

It may look like crap but on a good note, Who the hell would steal that thing? Next time you pain it you will do better. We weren't all born Picasso's.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

EscourtU said:


> INext time you pain it you will do better. .


Don't you think that thing is in enough pain as it is??? poor bike.


----------



## macdaid2 (Sep 2, 2006)

macdaid2 said:


> "things that look like what they do."


....To clarify: if it acts like a tank, or at least a '48 dodge powerwagon, y'aughtta paint it like one - tough, utilitatrian, badass....

Cheers :


----------

